# Logic Pro 9 won't open (help macbook pro, pros)



## cheepy91 (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont know if this goes here or not. So Mods feel free to move this where this is supposed to go. 

so i keep trying to open my logic pro 9 and keep getting this error message. 

Process: Logic Pro [1517]
Path: /Applications/Logic Pro.app/Contents/MacOS/Logic Pro
Identifier: com.apple.logic.pro
Version: ??? (???)
Build Info: Logic-16601100~1
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [226]

Date/Time: 2011-02-28 19:15:28.446 -0500
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.4 (10F2108)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: 776 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 168
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 4
Anonymous UUID: 4911DEB5-FEC5-4D3D-9CB0-91C9F4AE10B9

Exception Type: EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread: 0

Dyld Error Message:
Library not loaded: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
Referenced from: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProKit.framework/Versions/A/ProKit
Reason: image not found

Model: MacBookPro6,2, BootROM MBP61.0057.B0C, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.53 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.58f16
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, PCIe, 256 MB
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics, Intel HD Graphics, Built-In, 288 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.16.1)
Bluetooth: Version 2.3.7f1, 2 service, 12 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS545050B9SA02, 465.76 GB
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-ST DVDRW GS23N, 7.89 GB
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000
USB Device: USB2.0 Hub, 0x05e3 (Genesys Logic, Inc.), 0x0608, 0xfd130000
USB Device: Desktop, 0x0bc2, 0x3300, 0xfd133000
USB Device: FreeAgent, 0x0bc2, 0x3008, 0xfd134000
USB Device: External HDD, 0x03f0 (Hewlett Packard), 0x4507, 0xfd131000
USB Device: USB2.0 Hub, 0x05e3 (Genesys Logic, Inc.), 0x0608, 0xfd132000
USB Device: UX2, 0x0e41, 0x4151, 0xfd132100
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8507, 0xfd110000
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0xfd120000
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8218, 0xfa113000
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x0236, 0xfa120000
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, 0x05ac (Apple Inc.), 0x8403, 0xfa130000

can anyone help me with this massive problem? 
I have the 15 in Macbook Pro, OS X 10.6.4 (had 10.6.6 but then this problem happened and i went back to 10.6.4 and its is still happening) Core i5, 4gb and 2 processors


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2011)

before we delve deeper, go to your applications folder, find the utilities folder within that, and open Disk Utility.

then you select your drive, and click verify disk permissions. see what happens. then click repair disk permissions.

this often happens with logic when permissions and disk things aren't perfect.


----------



## cheepy91 (Mar 1, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> before we delve deeper, go to your applications folder, find the utilities folder within that, and open Disk Utility.
> 
> then you select your drive, and click verify disk permissions. see what happens. then click repair disk permissions.
> 
> this often happens with logic when permissions and disk things aren't perfect.


did that.


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you tried switching between the 32bit and 64bit versions of Logic using Get Info in the Finder?

Also have you tried removing the Preferences file for logic from your User/Library directory?


----------

